# [SOLVED] Cannot access 192.168.0.1 for DLink DI-524



## SimonaB (Oct 8, 2010)

Firstly, I only have fairly basic knowledge of this stuff - hence my problem!

I'm trying to set up a wireless router but cannot access the wizard - which I understand is at 192.168.0.1
All I get is a "problem loading page" message saying "The connection was reset - The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.".
And when I try to ping (via cmd) it simply says "request timed out".

The wireless router "sits on top" of my ADSL router/modem box and I know it works as I can see "dlink" in my list of available wireless networks (and my other laptop can connect without problem to this unsecured connection). Problem is that I cannot access the wizard to set the security.

And 192.168.1.1 simply takes me to my ADSL router.

I spoke to my ISP (who provided the ADSL router/modem (a "no name brand" box) because I thought that may have some sort of firewall preventing me from accessing it, but they say there isn't one.

Stuck. Help / Advice?


----------



## SimonaB (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Cannot access 192.168.0.1 for DLink DI-524*

Never mind - Doh - network router / modem cabling was wrong.
How much more basic does it get?!


----------

